# Torchlab Head empty?



## yellow (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone has an idea where to get a torchlab head for the moddoolar bodys, without any light engine?

I have already asked directly at oveready's, but there seems no option for this.

With the adapter, the size advantage to standard 6P hosts is gone, so ...


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 18, 2011)

The Moddoolar head is not available without internals since there´s no dropin inside it but LEDs & electronics are built into it (afaik, I didn´t touch one yet).

Since you mentioned the size advantage over the P60 heads I wonder what you have in mind? Without the adapter it fits moddoolar bodies only anyway. And if you don´t use moddoolar bodies you´d have to use an adapter anyway.....

Eric


----------



## yellow (Dec 19, 2011)

in mind were full moddoolar body and head + homemade light assembly.
... just that tad smaller and shorter and less edges, to make it "better pocketable" than a modded 6P
+ the very cool looking knurling

relatively easy mod, as the inner part will be 90 degrees flat, not V-shaped.
and I could use some driver I want, the available heads are in no way what I want.

(then there is the price)
((and when someone using several individualized oveready hosts does not consider the price worthy, then this price must really be too high))


----------

